# ::..::  EVERYDAY PEOPLE  ::..::



## digitalpimp

Hello.  First time posting my shots here in TPF.  Hope y'all like my set. 

1)  Follow the leader.







2)  Arrrr!






3)  Jawa and the loot.






4)  Life's little pleasures.







.​


----------



## gopal

1,2 and 4 are good candids...third is a very log shot...


----------



## digitalpimp

gopal said:


> 1,2 and 4 are good candids...third is a very log shot...



Thanks for the comment bro.

What do you mean by a log shot?


----------



## epp_b

Great expressions, great lighting, great composition, great mood, very crisp


----------



## digitalpimp

epp_b said:


> Great expressions, great lighting, great composition, great mood, very crisp



Thank you sir.


----------



## digitalpimp

5)  Teaism.




_Tea is a religion of the art of life._ - Okakura Kakuz&#333;


6)  He says..                                                         7)  She says..










.​


----------



## UUilliam

I love the lighting in these, What is your lighting set up (I doubt you use one) therefore, What is your photoshop workflow?

#1 has best lighting imo
#5 teasim is the best! i love that photo


----------



## digitalpimp

UUilliam said:


> I love the lighting in these, What is your lighting set up (I doubt you use one) therefore, What is your photoshop workflow?
> 
> #1 has best lighting imo
> #5 teasim is the best! i love that photo




UUilliam, thank you so much.  Yup, no lighting set up.  Just relying on the sun and the incandescents.

Anyhow,  it's more on the camera set up here.  I set its metering to spot.  Pick a fairly dark place where streaks of light peep through stuff like building gaps or leaves, etc.  When a face hits my light, that's when I shoot.  Since I'm on spot metering, my camera's going to expose that face perfectly and leaving the surroundings as dark as they were.

For my PP, I add a bit of lens vignetting through CS4 Camera Raw to further isolate the subject.  Auto color/levels/tones/curves.  Lastly, I bump up the warm tones to get that reddish-gold effect.

Hope my tips help.


----------



## digitalpimp

8 )  Let the sun shine through.






9)  Dilly dally.







.​


----------



## Digital Ink

3 6 and 9 are my favs!!! love the composition, makes me think


----------



## Early

I like your style.:thumbup:


----------



## digitalpimp

Digital Ink said:


> 3 6 and 9 are my favs!!! love the composition, makes me think




Thank you so much Digital Ink.  So glad you loved them.


----------



## digitalpimp

Early said:


> I like your style.:thumbup:





Thank you!


----------



## digitalpimp

10)  BFFs






11)  She's got it.







.
​


----------



## digitalpimp

12)  Chernobyl baby.






13)  ¡Viva la Revolución!







.​


----------



## digitalpimp

14)  Top gone.







15)  Do the huddle.






16)  Inny-minnie-miny-moe.






17)  Twinkle in your wrinkle.







.​


----------



## inTempus

I really dig your work Digitalpimp.  Great stuff.


----------



## joeywpc

great contrast and lighting on the B&W shots, love your style.  Nice framing too.


----------



## SlimPaul

Really great photographs.


----------



## Al-Wazeer

All are beautiful shots, I really can't pick a favorite!


----------



## digitalpimp

inTempus said:


> I really dig your work Digitalpimp.  Great stuff.




Thanks inTempus.  Glad you dig 'em.


----------



## digitalpimp

joeywpc said:


> great contrast and lighting on the B&W shots, love your style.  Nice framing too.




Thank you joey.  Sadly, that's the last of my mono work.  I'll try to do some more for a change.


----------



## digitalpimp

SlimPaul said:


> Really great photographs.




Thank you kind sir.


----------



## digitalpimp

Al-Wazeer said:


> All are beautiful shots, I really can't pick a favorite!




Thanks for the compliment man. I really appreciate it.


----------



## digitalpimp

18)  The rope trick.






19)  Quo vadis?






20)  Two-face.






21)  OmNomNom.






22)  Aura power.







.​


----------



## digitalpimp

23)  ¡Que Horror!





24)  The criminal mind.





25)  Alienated.





26)  Toothache.







.​


----------



## lamergod

Yo!Nice pictures!Nice to see another cser here


----------



## im_jacobf

Your work is absolutely stunning and inspirational. I love your style, your framing, watermark, everything is so crisp and modern. I especially love your black and white styles. I am beyond happy you have a Flickr that I can follow you on. Keep up the work.


----------



## t00sl0w

nice, nice man....i really like your style....curious to learn more about your camera settings with some of these


----------



## drafuul

Wow, these are beautiful. They all tell a story and I think that's tough to pull off. I like them a lot.


----------



## digitalpimp

lamergod said:


> Yo!Nice pictures!Nice to see another cser here




Hey man!  Thanks for the comment.  Glad to know I'm not 'alone' here lolz.


----------



## digitalpimp

im_jacobf said:


> Your work is absolutely stunning and inspirational. I love your style, your framing, watermark, everything is so crisp and modern. I especially love your black and white styles. I am beyond happy you have a Flickr that I can follow you on. Keep up the work.




Hi Jacob.  Thanks for the compliment.  I really appreciate it.:blushing:


----------



## digitalpimp

peekay said:


> I love your style digitalpimp! very nicely done.
> 
> My favorites are definitely
> #4 - Life's little pleasures
> #5 - Teaism
> #8  - Let the sun shine through.
> 
> How did you manage to correctly expose the dark interior and the bright exterior environment at the same time in #4 (Life's little pleasures)? It this HDR?




Thank you, peekay!

Hmm.. I don't really know how to answer your question, but that's how #4 came out.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't HDR 'correctly expose' everything? And by everything, it means it wouldn't leave under-exposed areas in the frame?:geek:


----------



## digitalpimp

t00sl0w said:


> nice, nice man....i really like your style....curious to learn more about your camera settings with some of these




Thanks bro.  Most certainly willing to share tricks with you guys.  I'm sure I'm gonna learn a lot from you also.

First off, I set my camera's metering to spot.  That way, you're restricting your camera to meter a very small area in your frame and leaving the other areas completely under-exposed.

Location is also important.  Pick areas that are deeply shaded, with streaks of afternoon sun (if you want to get that golden brown tone) peeking through building gaps (could be trees or windows, etc.).  Wait for a subject to pass through _your_ sunlight, and shoot away.

As for the PP, I darken the shadows further using Blacks and Lens Vignetting levers on CS4 Camera Raw.  Play with the WB and ROY colors to make the photo look more golden.


Hope my tips help.:thumbup:


----------



## digitalpimp

drafuul said:


> Wow, these are beautiful. They all tell a story and I think that's tough to pull off. I like them a lot.




Thanks thanks thanks.  I'm glad you liked my set.


----------



## Hybrid Designz

I think i will be trying this type of shooting this week! TY for the inspiration!


----------



## AtlPikMan

DPimp fantastic Set. Thanks for sharing your pics and the Processing Info. Cant wait to see more.I added you to my Flikr.


----------



## sinjans

I must say your work makes me wanna walk the streets. Nice !


----------



## JMLPictures

These are the kinds of street shots I want to take! I think im going to have to go try this now! 

Amazing work sir! Amazing work!

josh


----------



## digitalpimp

@Hybrid Designz
@sinjans
@JMLPictures

Thank you so much guys!

I think you should.  It's fun once you get the hang of it.


----------



## digitalpimp

AtlPikMan said:


> DPimp fantastic Set. Thanks for sharing your pics and the Processing Info. Cant wait to see more.I added you to my Flikr.




Thanks brother.  Added you also. Superb photostream, I must say.  I have a thing for fast rides too.


----------



## digitalpimp

27)  Taking love to new heights.






28)  Hopscotch.





29)  Never go with the flow.





30)  Levitation.





31)  The Soloist.







.

​


----------



## bazooka

I also like your style, nice work!


----------



## digitalpimp

bazooka said:


> I also like your style, nice work!




Thank you, bazooka.


----------



## digitalpimp

32)  Shilly-shally.







.​


----------



## boogschd

i smell a noypi :mrgreen:

awesome sets!


----------



## digitalpimp

boogschd said:


> i smell a noypi :mrgreen:
> 
> awesome sets!




Haha.  Salamat parekoy.


----------



## Sbuxo

:O i love all of them!
The Twinkle in your Wrinkle really captures that elderly man..</3
Do you have a flickr? I demand you give it to me at once.
EDIT: Nevermind, I just stalked you and found it. :greenpbl:


----------



## digitalpimp

Sbuxo said:


> :O i love all of them!
> The Twinkle in your Wrinkle really captures that elderly man..</3
> Do you have a flickr? I demand you give it to me at once.
> EDIT: Nevermind, I just stalked you and found it. :greenpbl:




Lolz.  Thanks!  Well..  Add me up!


----------



## digitalpimp

33)  It's all about the swagger.






​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

34)  Here comes the sun.







.​


----------



## digitalpimp

35)  Not a care in the world.





36)  The wait.





​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

37)  Singapore idle.





38)  Beatnik.






39)  Nappy wappy.






​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

40)  Strut it like ya own it.




​

.


----------



## digitalpimp

41)  Tweak.





​
.


----------



## Ub3rdoRK

i really like #38


----------



## digitalpimp

Ub3rdoRK said:


> i really like #38




Thank you!


----------



## digitalpimp

42)  Sink or swim.





​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

43)  The Backstreet Boys.




​

.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh my, "javier" is having some serious-serious (!) competition with you being around!
Boy, I admire how you seem to get the focus always so right in even the most difficult of light situations! I'm quite impressed!


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I can't believe I'm only seeing this thread now.

I don't often like color street photography but this is outrageously beautiful. Love your style which is quite different from what I'm used to seeing and I love your titles. Keep up the good work.

And I hope to see you show in a gallery someday. :thumbup:


----------



## tissa

A M A Z I N G


----------



## kdabbagh

very good shots! you definitely inspired me and I will have to try this out on Cairo streets soon, as i am sure there is a lot of interesting people to take shots of! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D-B-J

woww.. beautiful shots.  Expertly taken and composed.


----------



## digitalpimp

LaFoto said:


> Oh my, "javier" is having some serious-serious (!) competition with you being around!
> Boy, I admire how you seem to get the focus always so right in even the most difficult of light situations! I'm quite impressed!




Hahaha.  Thanks for the compliment, but javier is one of the best street photographers on here.  His shots has this gritty Bresson feel to them that I can't quite replicate.  I really enjoy looking at his work.:thumbup:


----------



## digitalpimp

c.cloudwalker said:


> I can't believe I'm only seeing this thread now.
> 
> I don't often like color street photography but this is outrageously beautiful. Love your style which is quite different from what I'm used to seeing and I love your titles. Keep up the good work.
> 
> And I hope to see you show in a gallery someday. :thumbup:




Thank you!  Yea, I tend to over-saturate my colors and sometimes I get bad comments for that, but hey, I like what I'm seeing and I'm glad you're liking it too.

A gallery?  I hope so haha.  A couple more years probably.  I've only been shooting for a year and a half so I still have A LOT to go through before that happens.


----------



## digitalpimp

tissa said:


> A M A Z I N G




T H A N K S


----------



## digitalpimp

kdabbagh said:


> very good shots! you definitely inspired me and I will have to try this out on Cairo streets soon, as i am sure there is a lot of interesting people to take shots of! Thanks for sharing!




Wow Cairo!  That I gotta see!  I've seen the mood of street shots from there and they're just amazing.  Do inform me if you've got yours up already. *excited*


----------



## digitalpimp

D-B-J said:


> woww.. beautiful shots.  Expertly taken and composed.



Thanks!  Glad you liked my series.


----------



## BYK

love it! good job!


----------



## digitalpimp

BYK said:


> love it! good job!



Thank you.


----------



## SusanMart

digitalpimp, you are a great great photographer and inventor!!!!!

This sense of light/shadow, mood, humanity is impressive.

I really feel life through your works.

Your style is incredible!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing your works with us and showing your inner world)


----------



## digitalpimp

SusanMart said:


> digitalpimp, you are a great great photographer and inventor!!!!!
> 
> This sense of light/shadow, mood, humanity is impressive.
> 
> I really feel life through your works.
> 
> Your style is incredible!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing your works with us and showing your inner world)




I can't thank you enough for the compliments, Susan.  I'm so glad you liked the world through my eyes.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

digitalpimp said:


> 8 )  Let the sun shine through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


You've got some pretty good shots over all. Im looking forward to seeing future posts by you.

I think out of all of them, this is my favorite. I love the composition in most of your photos posted..the emotions behind them...and the creativity seen in them;However, I think the majority of them are too dark.

Maybe thats your style of shooting? They dont look bad.. just a little too dark to me to emphasize whats really happening around them, imo.


----------



## digitalpimp

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> You've got some pretty good shots over all. Im looking forward to seeing future posts by you.
> 
> I think out of all of them, this is my favorite. I love the composition in most of your photos posted..the emotions behind them...and the creativity seen in them;However, I think the majority of them are too dark.
> 
> Maybe thats your style of shooting? They dont look bad.. just a little too dark to me to emphasize whats really happening around them, imo.



Thank you.  Yup, darkness are intentional to lead the eyes towards the subject.  Nothing happening around them.  Most of the shots are more like street portraits so surroundings are intentionally not emphasized.


----------



## digitalpimp

44)  Shopaholic.





​

.


----------



## digitalpimp

45)  Oversize.





​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

46)  Devil inside.





​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

47)  A not-so-bright idea.






48)  Salvation.






49)  Bizarre love triangle.






50)  Oozing machismo.






51)  A different kind of mono.





​
.


----------



## AlexL

looks like trading cards


----------



## mimstrel

digitalpimp said:


> 42)  Sink or swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> .



I'm totally in love with the lighting in #34, and of course they're all great!  But this one is probably my favorite overall.


----------



## dimwit

Nice job!  Some of them are a bit too dark for my liking, but I like them over-all.  Please keep posting!


----------



## digitalpimp

AlexL said:


> looks like trading cards



Hahaha.  Yes, they do--now that you mentioned it.



mimstrel said:


> digitalpimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42)  Sink or swim.
> ​ .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally in love with the lighting in #34, and of course they're all great!  But this one is probably my favorite overall.
Click to expand...


Thank you.  #42 is a panning shot.



dimwit said:


> Nice job!  Some of them are a bit too dark for my liking, but I like them over-all.  Please keep posting!



Thank you so much!


----------



## digitalpimp

52)  Yogging.






53)  Sashay.





​
.


----------



## Kpphoto

great photos bro~~


----------



## danielrwelch

It's this kind of inspirational thread that reminds me photography is an ART form, and that I need to constantly look for my own eye, my take on composition, and my very personal style.  Thanks for keeping the commercial in me in check, man.


----------



## digitalpimp

danielrwelch said:


> It's this kind of inspirational thread that reminds me photography is an ART form, and that I need to constantly look for my own eye, my take on composition, and my very personal style.  Thanks for keeping the commercial in me in check, man.



Hi Daniel.  Thanks for the very nice comment.  I think it happens to the best of us.


----------



## digitalpimp

Kpphoto said:


> great photos bro~~




Thanks bro.  Glad you liked 'em.:blushing:


----------



## digitalpimp

54)  Lost.






55)  The supreme illusion.





​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

56)  Poker face






57)  An identified flying object.





​
.


----------



## chiyeung

Where have you been!?


----------



## digitalpimp

chiyeung said:


> Where have you been!?



LOL.  Been in a rut for months!


----------



## digitalpimp

58)  Beautiful / Strange






​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

59)  Traces.




​

.


----------



## chiyeung

I want to see more!!


----------



## Flower Child

Brilliant candids. What I like most about them is the quality, sharpness, and cleanliness of them. They are so easy to look at. Composition on #4 is just perfect. It really makes the shot. Its also one of my favorites because you are much closer to your subject than you are in alot of the others. It feels more personal. My other favorite is "Teaism". The steam adds a lot of interest, makes the photo come alive, makes you feel like you are there.

Great work, you are very talented. I would like you to take a look at my website when you get a chance and tell me what you think of my people shots.

edit:
I just noticed the other 6 pages haha! Real beauties there as well.


----------



## chiyeung

Flower Child said:


> Brilliant candids. What I like most about them is the quality, sharpness, and cleanliness of them. They are so easy to look at. Composition on #4 is just perfect. It really makes the shot. Its also one of my favorites because you are much closer to your subject than you are in alot of the others. It feels more personal. My other favorite is "Teaism". The steam adds a lot of interest, makes the photo come alive, makes you feel like you are there.
> 
> Great work, you are very talented. I would like you to take a look at my website when you get a chance and tell me what you think of my people shots.
> 
> edit:
> I just noticed the other 6 pages haha! Real beauties there as well.


 

Flower, you seem like you live in a beautiful small town with farms? I am from a city, and i really envy your location. Especially the picture with plane overhead the fields :lmao:


----------



## Conner41

Great shots, the 3rd one looks like the grim reaper for some reason to me!


----------



## digitalpimp

chiyeung said:


> I want to see more!!



Haha I'll try to do some street this month.  Losing inspiration though.  I'm doing landscapes now heehee.



Flower Child said:


> Brilliant candids. What I like most about them is the quality, sharpness, and cleanliness of them. They are so easy to look at. Composition on #4 is just perfect. It really makes the shot. Its also one of my favorites because you are much closer to your subject than you are in alot of the others. It feels more personal. My other favorite is "Teaism". The steam adds a lot of interest, makes the photo come alive, makes you feel like you are there.
> 
> Great work, you are very talented. I would like you to take a look at my website when you get a chance and tell me what you think of my people shots.
> 
> edit:
> I just noticed the other 6 pages haha! Real beauties there as well.



Thank you Lauren.  I just finished lurking around your website and man, your photos are awesome!  Do you have flickr?  I kinda build galleries on there from other photographers and I wanna archive some of your images in it hehehe.

It's a nice tool, that flickr gallery thing is.  Helps me get back on track whenever I lose inspiration.



Conner41 said:


> Great shots, the 3rd one looks like the grim reaper for some reason to me!



Thanks Conner.  Yea, I have to admit it's a bit spooky.  That's the look I was aiming for.


----------



## dxqcanada

I think you are better than Javier.
It is the "air" surrounding the people that make your images stand out. It is more than just a candid shot of public people ... it is more like you have separated them from the public.
There are not too many photographers that can easily do this ... reminds me of some B+W photographers from the old days.


----------



## Samerr9

wonderful.. 

been to Tokyo and your photos took me back there 

arigato kasaymas


----------



## Flower Child

chiyeung said:


> Flower, you seem like you live in a beautiful small town with farms? I am from a city, and i really envy your location. Especially the picture with plane overhead the fields :lmao:


And chiyeung, I envy _your_ location.  It just seems like there would be an endless amount of possibilities in a big city like yours. I'm glad you liked my plane picture, it was quite exhilerating being that close to him dipping and buzzing around. At times I thought I might be able to reach up and touch him. Maybe one day you will visit Kansas, and maybe one day I will visit New York. 



digitalpimp said:


> Thank you Lauren. I just finished lurking around your website and man, your photos are awesome! Do you have flickr? I kinda build galleries on there from other photographers and I wanna archive some of your images in it hehehe.
> 
> It's a nice tool, that flickr gallery thing is. Helps me get back on track whenever I lose inspiration.


 Thank you so much for taking the time and looking at my website and commenting. It means a lot coming from a master of the art such as yourself. Oh and I didn't have a Flickr 5 minutes ago but I do now. haha. Looks interesting. I've uploaded a few of my favorites, but if there's one in particular that not on there that you'd like to archive, let me know, and I'll load it.


----------



## CarlyDyan

1, 2, 8 & 11 are my favorites....I'm a big fan of candid shots...very nice job.


----------



## thingsIsee

mimstrel said:


> digitalpimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 42) Sink or swim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm totally in love with the lighting in #34, and of course they're all great! But this one is probably my favorite overall.
Click to expand...

 
I have to agree, all of them are great, but this one is my pick.


----------



## digitalpimp

dxqcanada said:


> I think you are better than Javier.
> It is the "air" surrounding the people that make your images stand out. It is more than just a candid shot of public people ... it is more like you have separated them from the public.
> There are not too many photographers that can easily do this ... reminds me of some B+W photographers from the old days.



Thank you so much for the compliment.  Javier's work is a lot different from mine.  His is the raw style of street photography.  Gritty and true to the essence street.  A lot of storytelling involved.  Almost photojournalistic.

Mine is... visual art-ish LOL.  A lot of thinking goes to lighting and technique.






Samerr9 said:


> wonderful..
> 
> been to Tokyo and your photos took me back there
> 
> arigato kasaymas



Thank you.  I've only been to Tokyo once when I was a kid.  Would love to visit again.

These were taken in Singapore, just so you know. 





Flower Child said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time and looking at my website and commenting. It means a lot coming from a master of the art such as yourself. Oh and I didn't have a Flickr 5 minutes ago but I do now. haha. Looks interesting. I've uploaded a few of my favorites, but if there's one in particular that not on there that you'd like to archive, let me know, and I'll load it.



Thanks Lauren!  You uploaded my faves already.  They're in my gallery now.  Please take time to browse through the galleries I made and I'm sure you're gonna see winner photos there from other photographers (yours included, of course).  





CarlyDyan said:


> 1, 2, 8 & 11 are my favorites....I'm a big fan of candid shots...very nice job.



Thanks so much, Carly.  





thingsIsee said:


> I have to agree, all of them are great, but this one is my pick.



Thank you.  This is a panning shot.


----------



## digitalpimp

60)  Inner circle.






​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

61)  Faith.  Love.  Devotion.





​
.


----------



## John Young Photos

Love the way you have used the light in the photos, really gives the photos a lot of atmosphere


----------



## John Young Photos

digitalpimp said:


> 61)  Faith.  Love.  Devotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> .



That is a stunning photo.....


----------



## molested_cow

Knew it's from Singapore when i saw the first shot (the chess game).

For the second shot, does she know you were talking her photo? I am always wary when talking photos in temples and other religious venues. These are places where people invest their emotions in doing what they do, so I try to be respectful.


----------



## digitalpimp

John Young Photos said:


> Love the way you have used the light in the photos, really gives the photos a lot of atmosphere






John Young Photos said:


> That is a stunning photo.....



Thanks John.  I appreciate it. 



molested_cow said:


> Knew it's from Singapore when i saw the first shot (the chess game).
> 
> For the second shot, does she know you were talking her photo? I am always wary when talking photos in temples and other religious venues. These are places where people invest their emotions in doing what they do, so I try to be respectful.


 
Hi, she's totally clueless.  I did my shoot and scoot technique lol.  This particular temple is one of the few which is tourist-friendly.  You can take photos all you want provided that you don't use flash.


----------



## virustai

no bad


----------



## nicktw

awesome photos!!!! inspires to get out more and take more shots!!!! as a beginner, that is exactly what i need. thank you


----------



## shadylady

I absolutely LOVE all of your shots! Very fresh. Although it's a simple touch, the rounded edges make a difference


----------



## digitalpimp

virustai said:


> no bad



Thanks.


----------



## digitalpimp

nicktw said:


> awesome photos!!!! inspires to get out more and take more shots!!!! as a beginner, that is exactly what i need. thank you



Hi Nick.  Thanks and glad to have inspired you.


----------



## digitalpimp

shadylady said:


> I absolutely LOVE all of your shots! Very fresh. Although it's a simple touch, the rounded edges make a difference


 
Big thanks!  I stopped doing the rounded corner thingy already, though.  I get nasty comments about it.


----------



## digitalpimp

62)  Goodbye, Mr. Anderson...




_Inspired by The Matrix's Agent Smith._
​

.


----------



## Forkie

I love the lighting in these.  You definitely have a *style* which is visible in all your photos.  Very nice.


----------



## YoMoe

I usually don't care for street photography but these are stunning. I love your technique. It is like these people are so isolated in their own thoughts even though they are in the middle of things. Really lovely.


----------



## Naleth

really stunning pictures! every single one


----------



## DiskoJoe

could you post some larger versions?


----------



## digitalpimp

Naleth said:


> really stunning pictures! every single one



Thanks man.


----------



## digitalpimp

DiskoJoe said:


> could you post some larger versions?


 

Sure.  The next one will be larger.


----------



## digitalpimp

Forkie said:


> I love the lighting in these.  You definitely have a *style* which is visible in all your photos.  Very nice.



Many thanks bro.  



YoMoe said:


> I usually don't care for street photography but these are stunning. I love your technique. It is like these people are so isolated in their own thoughts even though they are in the middle of things. Really lovely.


 
Thanks thanks.I've put a lot of time and effort in my street.  Glad you're liking them.


----------



## RedWylder

Hmmm never thought of taking pictures backwards like that!  Find the light first and then wait for someone to walk into it...lol. Me likey!


----------



## digitalpimp

RedWylder said:


> Hmmm never thought of taking pictures backwards like that!  Find the light first and then wait for someone to walk into it...lol. Me likey!


 

Hahaha yea it can be quite a challenge.


----------



## digitalpimp

63)  The parakeet's paradox.







64)  Special delivery.





​
.


----------



## digitalpimp

A couple more from the ultra-sharp Samyang 8mm f3.5 Fisheye:

65)  Solar express.






66)  Supercalifragilisticexpialidasian.






67)  The insider.






68)  Black parade.



​


.


----------



## tmL

Hi, just wanted to say your photos are amazing! I would really like to do some street shots myself and really like your style.


----------



## digitalpimp

tmL said:


> Hi, just wanted to say your photos are amazing! I would really like to do some street shots myself and really like your style.



Thanks so much buddy.  Sorry for the very late reply.   Have you tried doing street already?  Feel free to post a link to your thread here.  Thanks.


----------



## digitalpimp

69)  White-collar recession.  |  Blue-collar depression.






70)  Not so ninja.




_See the stare:_






71)  No ordinary morning.



​


.


----------



## ganafbbyx

AMAZING. IM IN LOVE WITH YOUR STYLE!


----------



## digitalpimp

ganafbbyx said:


> AMAZING. IM IN LOVE WITH YOUR STYLE!



THANKS!


----------



## digitalpimp

72)  Wet season.






73)  Vacancy.






74)  Red pill:  First breath after coma.




_Taken with an iPhone._


75)  Aqueous transmission.






76)  Sapin-sapin. / Kueh lapis.




_*Sapin-sapin* is a layered glutinous rice and coconut dessert in Philippine cuisine. It is made from rice flour, coconut milk, sugar, water, and coloring with coconut flakes sprinkled on top. Sapin-sapin means "layers" and the dessert is recognizable for its layers, each colored separately._​

.


----------



## digitalpimp

Some highlights from the recently concluded Thaipusam Festival.

77)  Trance.







78)  Zen.






79)  Amidst the sea of men.






80)  What is pain?



​

.


----------



## ewick

Imma keep it real digitalpimp....you be pimping your camera. excellent work (bowing to you)


----------

